# Cruise Ship Photography



## Meysha (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Has anyone ever worked on a cruise ship as a photographer? I've been offered a job on a cruise ship in the UK, but before I get into contract negotiations I thought I should know what's standard and what's not.

ie: base salary + commision percentage - what are the best/average arrangements & %'s and $'s
Flights to meet the ship etc, also what does a day in the life involve for a ship board photographer?

Anyway, if anyone here has done it before I'd love to hear your experiences.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I have never done it but how much do they want you to pay them... lol.

Sounds like a job I would love...


----------



## PNA (Jun 4, 2007)

Take it whatever they pay.....you'll have fun and learn much!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am kinda jealous!!!!  I love Cruise Boats.  Wow, a cruise and doing the work you love........perfect job in my opinion.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

seems we all agree


----------



## JIP (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds like a dream job to me if you can fit it into your life (single no kids or the spouse does not care) I agree with the people who ask how much do you have to pay them?.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 5, 2007)

I've known people who have worked on cruise ships, although not as photographer.

You really have to be cut out for that life.  Even though the ships are huge, many people eventually feel quite trapped on them.  I've heard that some of them don't let the employees off the boat during stops, because they are worried about them not coming back.  Maybe as photographer, a skilled position, you would get more freedom than say, a bus boy or someone in housekeeping.

It might be a great job, plenty of fun and a way to meet lots of people...but be aware that if might not be the best job for you personally.  Be wary of signing any sort of long term contract.  Maybe try it for a couple weeks or months.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

That's the problem that I'm having trouble dealing with Mike, the contract length is 6 months. That's a really long time to be away from Adrian. :-( Although we have done it practically the entire time we've been togehter - we're always off galavanting around the country for 6 months here and there. But there are a lot of oceans between Australia and the UK. 

And there are no days off - which is probably ok - because what else is there to do on a boat? And i think I'd be allowed off the boat to take photos of the people at all the places as well - that's what I've read on the net at least. but no mention of pay.

So no one knows how much they get paid? I would do it for the experience I guess. but I'm scared if it's all or a lot of it is commission based. meh - i guess we're not photographers because we want to be millionaires. hehehe.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 5, 2007)

Meysha said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> That's the problem that I'm having trouble dealing with Mike, the contract length is 6 months. That's a really long time to be away from Adrian. :-( Although we have done it practically the entire time we've been togehter - we're always off galavanting around the country for 6 months here and there. But there are a lot of oceans between Australia and the UK.
> 
> ...


 
Wont they tell you the terms of the contract?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah - but i thought it'd be better if I went in knowing what's normal, so I don't get a shock.

I did that in my last job and realised a few months in to it, they'd completely ripped me off. ah well.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 5, 2007)

ah I see.....well good luck just on the merits of the job I think i would take it if personal life allowed...


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah, i would think you'd be let off the boat at stops, because when i went on a cruise a couple years ago, i remember there were photos that the ship's photographer had taken at the ports of people doing things in the towns and such, sounds like a fun job though, its kinda too bad you dont get ANY days off though, seems like that might get kind of stressful


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 6, 2007)

few more questions to think about.

Is it going to be "Say Cheese" from dawn to dusk? If so, will you enjoy doing that for 6 months?
Will they supply you with the equipment (camera, lens, flash card, strobes, backups etc) needed?
Will you be given a workstation + pp software with ample memory/external hard drives? 
What happens in case of cf card failure/image loss? Will you be protected in case you cannot retrieve the files? The Contract is supposed to protect you from these sort of 'unforeseen' events.

Make sure you do not skim through the Contract.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you!!! I need lots of questions to ask like these. I'm sure there's something I'll forget like hmm... all of those questions above.

Thanks! Keep em coming.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying I have never even been on a cruise ship.  I know nothing about them period.   

That said, it might be one of those outside vender things.  You contact to provide everything and the ship gets to sell the shots and pay you a percentage of the proceeds.  I have contracted like that several times in my life.  

Usually the big benefit goes to the contractor, since it is really their gig.  They don't have any capitol expense involved.  They may have to pay you a pitance to comply with the labor laws, if there are any.  The pitance is just to protect them from being accused of slave labor.  Too bad you can't find the guy who did it last.

All that aside, I would do it as long as I didn't have to put money out of my own pocket.  Also if my wife wouldn't kill me before I boarded ship.  

I always liked the idea of being paid what I was worth, and the product determining that.


----------



## WDodd (Jun 6, 2007)

I have been on a couple cruises over the last couple of years (one to Alaska and one to the Caribbean) and I would love the opportunity to be a photographer for a cruise ship talk about an experience. 

However, I know for a fact that the photographer was allowed off at ports to take pictures of people, couples, whatever on the beach. Mostly, what I remember was before every dinner, and especially the formal ones they would have an elaborate posed set up in one of the grand atrium's with a piano or on the spiral stairs to get a a formal type shot. Then the next day you get to elbow your way through people to look and have the chance to purchase them. 

One of the pictures my parents presently have sitting on their mantel is from Alaska the photog snapped a picture on the bow of the ship with a glacier in the background.

But all that being said I think it would be definitely a fun experience. Hope the day to day events as I remember it helps. I can't really say anything about the business end of it.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey there...

Now I have worked on ships for 3 years but not as a photog ( I was in the giftshop). While working in the photography department you will get some time off, but you do work very hard.  In this department you do go around the ships to various activities and take pictures.  Example being, while passengers are going to the main dinning lounge for dinner, you will take photos while they are entering (Say "Cheese") say posed up next to one of the entertainment dancers in a costume.  

As far as I know they do supply all the equipment, and you do your developing on board, which means some late nights.   During sea days the photogs will wander around the ship just taking pictures, and they usually get posted in the Gallery later on in the day where they can be purchased.  So sometimes you will be off out shooting or you will be stuck in the lab developing.  I have sent off some emails regarding the pay & commission, and I will post up the info once I get it. 

When are you planning on leaving ????


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

The breath of knowlege on this forum is astounding.  If we don't know someone finds a way to find out... Well done...


----------



## smyth (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, I went on a Disney Cruise, and one night they had a couple of different areas set up. One was a very regular studio type shot(i.e.sitting on white backdrop), and they had another with a set so the photo will look like the picture was taken from the other side of the railing on the top deck, if that makes any sense to you.

I think it would be a pretty sweet gig!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2007)

The recruitment guy says it usually takes 2 months to get all the paperwork through (ie: Visas and medicals) and just generally trying to synch up rosters - but they will try to have me on a ship by early July. Which is good because I've already bought a holiday in America in December - so I hope they'll let me have a slightly shorter contract. fingers crossed.

I've basically figured I'm going to do it anyway - even if they pay badly. Because like you've all said - it's an amazing experience and I'll learn heaps.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck, sounds like a really fun experience!


----------



## Everybodylikepie (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know if you've read this or not but this looks informative:

http://www.jobmonkey.com/cruise/html/job_-_photographer.html


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 6, 2007)

very interesting article makes me wish I was forty years younger.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jun 6, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> very interesting article makes me wish I was forty years younger.


 

Okay so I am just going to post the info that I received from my source!!!  (got back to me pretty quick I might add)  Info was provided from a recent photog on the RCCL fleet but since it is a concessionaire should be the same across the board unless a certain cruise line does it in-house.


"
Hi Tim. 

Salary is commission only - Minimum would be around $350/400 but this can increase quickly, and are also dependent on itinerary.

Hours are long on sea days, especially formal nights. Port time you do get time off if not on the gangway (time off is not as much as a shoppie though) 

She would normally share a room with one other photog

She woud need her own digital camera equipment - Normally a canon 20D or better, or Nikon D70s or better, plus flash.

Contracts are around 8 months, but are flexible, and no set date is made.

Hope this helps.

Good luck tonight! You need luck though with the Sens 1-0 down as I'm writing this....

Rob  "


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh yeah... working on a cruiseship if you get a staff position is a great experience.  Some jobs don't pay millions but the life experience & travel experience is unbeatable!  

Good Luck!!


----------



## DeepSpring (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been following this thread for a little while. I don't have any experience to offer but I can say I've been on a few and wouldnt mind doing what I love in beautiful locations. 

Hopefully it will be a very fun and nice experience. It will definitely give you the opportunity to meet some interesting people and network with some others. Who knows what one of those contacts could lead to.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jun 8, 2007)

Okay so my next contact got back to me with a fairly lengthy response.  Here it is.

Quote"
Hi Tim,

Different companies will have different wages and privilages for their photogs than the company i was with 'The Ships Photographer' (based in Southampton and Sydney). 

I was on 100% commission, and the team of 6 phtogs on the oriana were on a sliding scale... baby no.6 photog only got 1% of everything made during the cruise. P&O creamed 70% straight off the company to start with!!!

This worked out that as a baby tog u'd be looki ng at £200 to £250 for an average 2 week cruise with mean british pax on a mediteranian run. a no 3 photog would be on about £300-350 for the same cruise. As everyones wages came dwn directly to our sales there was a huge amount of pressure to always perform well - mistakes did not go down well with managers, although no-one was perfect, weak links were despised!!!

I'm not sure how diff companies compared overall... i def spoke to some princess photogs who were on lots less than us but had a bigger team and worked less hours... I suppose its getting a balance.

Hours ranged from 2 hours of safety duty to 17 hour Christmas Day slog! On average I think we did about 9-10 hours, so it was damn hard. Day for a tog is usually split into two between taking and selling the pics. On a port day photos first thing on quayside, then selling them while sailing in the eve. a sea day will be selling them all day and setting up portraits (if there isn't a permenant 'set' - usually isn't) Then glammed up in eve taking portraits and doing restaurant shoots. Printing is also a major part, and unless there is a specified videographer onboard, expect to be put on tours (good ones usually -and bonus...free!) to film for 'cruise diary' video/DVD for pax to buy. Can be annoying if you just want to hang out with your pals.

Apart from IPM, port days are usually fairly free. our managers used to set up 'gangway' shoots to coincide with drills... so you had to be onboard for duty anyway. IPM duty was split quite well.. team of 6 only one on at a time. that persn usually expected to do some work in the lab... i.e. printing, machine cleaning or even setting up a portrait, but not always.

Plenty of bartering power as a phtog... always useful.

Accom will usually be the same as shoppies.

Find out if you are provided with uniform and equipment - i had to buy my own cam and flash and batteries (Nikon F100 then a D100, with a CTmetz +batteries) but not my uniform.

Hope all that helps... any more questions.. fire away! Happy sailing (oh I miss it!)

Alice x "

End Quote


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Tim! and please send thanks on to your little helpers. 

That's the same company I'm going through - the ships photographer!! And the info basically sounds the same. Although I haven't heard back from them if I need to provide equipment. I don't want to have to do that.

It's great hearing a real 'day in the life of' from someone who's done it.

What's IPM duty stand for?


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jun 9, 2007)

In Port Manning....  basically when the ships get into port they have to have a percentage of the crew on the ship for safety reasons.  So depending on how many is on your team, it might only be 1 or 2 that must stay on board.  This duty will be rotated throughout the staff.  Just by reading the replys from those 2, I think you will need your own equipment, but double check with the recruiter first.  Eitherway it will be an awesome experience and will take you all over the world if you want.  I can't even name all of the places that I have been to.  But one thing that I love is being from CAnada, and have visited Austrailia and New Zealand! ! !  That was a dream come true, and I want to go back!

Anyway enough rambling...  hope you do end up making the decision to go... I'm sure you'll have a great time!

Tim

P.S.  I already passed on the thanks to my contacts!


----------



## WDodd (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds like such an amazing experience. I would love to do something like that and I can only hope one day I will have that opportunity. Good luck and have fun if you do decide to do it.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 15, 2007)

Well... I think it's time for an update. I just met with the recruitment guy and here's all the info.

They provide the all the equipment (Nikon) except for a strobe. I think he said something like an MZ-50. But I can't remember.

I have to pay my way over there. Fair enough I guess - because I'm the one who applied for a job in a different country.

It's a 6-9 month contract - but nothing is set in stone. They didn't even have written up contracts until recently - it was all just verbal agreements, which scared me a little. 

Depending on what 'brand' they put me on - I'll have to buy a fancy uniform. He said it's about GBP150-200. 

Pay is about GBP100 a week for the first couple of months. But if you learn how to print then you can move up pretty quickly and earn more. 

If a higher position becomes available - they never hire from outside the company. So basically you have to start off at the bottom and work your way up.

Each boat is it's own business  - in the sense of moving through the ranks. ie: if you start off at the bottom on one boat you have to wait for those other people to move on before you can get promoted. You basically never leapfrog another photog on that boat. But you can jump up positions if you change boat. ie: It sounds like it can be a pretty bitchy place with people either proud or defensive of their position. Or that just might be my reading into it.

hmmm what else...

Oh and I also got adrian a job on there too! hehehehe. It was funny - I started talking about the wedding video we shot and that adrian's an audio engineer and I could see his head thinking away... but I said no!!!! let's just see how I go.....then we can talk about him. 

So now all I have to do is sort out this december holiday problem - and then buy plane tickets! Woo!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2007)

How many people are involved in photography on a boat?  What would an entry level, ship photographer do and what are the higher positions?

What would the accommodations be like?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 19, 2007)

Their smallest team on a boat is 5 at the moment and their largest is 9. Entry level spends half their time taking photos and half their time in the shop selling pictures. As you move up the ranks you do more printing of photos and less selling of photos. 

Accommodation is sharing a room with another photographer - so that way you can have one on shift and one off - so you get some free time in your room. I can't remember much of what he said about the rooms - but I can imaine they'd be pretty small. Even guest cabin's are pretty small compared to hotel rooms.

oh and I've decided not to go. My holiday to america can't be rearranged. :-( Ah well... I might do it next year.

hehe - so if anyone wants a job with P&O in the UK - let me know and I'll give you the guys email address. - I hear they need a photog.


----------



## tempra (Jun 19, 2007)

Meysha said:


> hehe - so if anyone wants a job with P&O in the UK - let me know and I'll give you the guys email address. - I hear they need a photog.



Sorry to hear that Meysha - would have been a cracking experience!

I thought about taking the offer, as Southampton is only an hour away. I mentioned it to my wife and she seemed to encourage me along with something along the lines of not being here when I get back, not sure where she was planning on going - maybe she'd be out organising a return party for me or something...

She sounded pretty passionate about it though - not heard her swear like that for a while...


----------

